# Water filter for bob



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just wondering what water filter you have for your bob?

I have a 70L Osprey backpack and I have a 2 and a 3L Source wxp hydration bladder I can add into it.

I don't yet have a filter though but am thinking of having a two filter approach and getting a Katadyn or MSR to quickly pump water and filter out bacteria etc and then also having something like a portable ZeroWater filter for taking out heavy metal nasties. They are meant to be quite good at taking out stuff like Cesium though whether this has been fully tested and is accurate data or just a claim I don't know?

I may get the Katadyn or MSR for regular use all the time and a ZeroWater just for when the shit hits the fan. Although I guess it could be useful right now it certain areas with higher levels of radioactivity.

What do you currently use to filter water? Have you given much thought to it?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have several options: life saver jerry can, berkey, sawyer mini, lifestraw. Each person has a sawyer mini and lifestraw in their ghb and bob.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the MSR sweetwater in my BOB and the Sawer Mini in my wifes. I think if i had to do it over again i would have gotten the Sawer for my bag because the Sawer costs a lot less.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

In the BOB a Sawyer Mini. I normally don't filter waterc at home, we have a good underground source.

If the environment has been contaminated with radioactive cesium, presumably a reactor has blown containment or weapons have been detonated. I don't currently prep for that; it's on my to do list. First I guess I'll need about a million sandbags, but I'll look into the ZeroWater. Thanks.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Katadyn for me!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

MSR Sweetwater in my hunting pack and a Katadyne Pocket Microfilter in my other bag.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I have to BO, . . . due to many factors akin to my personal situation, . . . I'll probably either be back, . . . or be dead in less than a couple months. 

I'm no longer able to do the "wilderness survival" routine, . . . to say nothing of the fact there is no wilderness in my area.

That being said, . . . a life straw and a personal Berkey have been put aside for me, . . . and one for my wife, . . . in the BOB, . . . just in case. Together, they will suffice for our needs for that time frame. Less than a $100 for all 4 items, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a pocket Katadyn microfilter, was lucky to buy it for less than half the price 

https://www.filtersfast.com/mobile/...vDHqdECFcW1wAodkGkNyQ&fsrc=G1F5F&kpid=8013618


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sawyer mini gets my vote.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Sawyer mini gets my vote.


Dat's wut I getted.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

If you want something in your bag that you can take out and safely pull water out of the most disgusting water hole in Africa go with a First Need XLE. Not the most cost effective but you'll cover every base (for safety, carbon would still improve the taste).


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Since we have Okie kin who live close to Missourii..I would like somebody to show me how filtering water helps much of anything. Thanks.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Since we have Okie kin who live close to Missourii..I would like somebody to show me how filtering water helps much of anything. Thanks.


A filter alone isn't enough. But it IS part of a proper water treatment process.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

First Need XLE is a full blown purifier


----------



## john10001 (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't like the idea of attaching a Sawyer Mini to the tube from my hydration bladder and storing unclean water in that. I think if I do filtering it would be to pump and filter the clean water into the bladder before hand possibly with a combination of 1) Katadyn Hiker Pro 2) Sawyer Mini or Renovo Trio/Muv 3) Zerowater or Waterman Portable. The final one may not be needed unless I am getting my water near a nuclear plant that has had an incident in the past, from a well that may have higher levels or e.g. Arsenic or some type of shtf scenario. I do think the basic idea behind the Sawyer Mini or Renovo Trio/Muv is pretty good especially if you use it as a gravity fed filter and they are incredible cheap. However I am a bit skeptical of the claim that it can filter 100,000 gallons in the case of the Sawyer.


----------



## johnjames (7 mo ago)

Depending on your demands, you can find a wide variety of brands online. My personal preference, though, is the Crazy Cap since I adore its elegant form, self-cleaning capability, and vacuum insulation inside the bottle.
Additionally, MS-Guardian is used for all of our group outside activities. This is to guarantee that we can quickly replenish enormous amounts of water.


----------

